

Ask HN: Reading materials for someone looking to get into the startup world - MrMike

I've been an entrepreneur for many years, with both successes and failures. I love it. Some of my friends who have been 9-5ers for years have asked me for recommendations on articles/blogs/books to read about taking the plunge into the startup world. Embarrassingly, I've come up blank off the top of my head, and I don't have enough time to fully vet all the stuff that pops up in Google to make sure I'm not doing them a disservice.<p>So, HN, I turn to you. Off the top of your head, what reading materials would you suggest for a typically non-tech person that is looking to jump into our world?
======
revorad
I would actually strongly advise against reading. Vicarious entrepreneurism is
a real trap.

It's better to start building or selling something. If your friends have any
flair for business at all, tell them to open up a Shopify store and sell
something. I actually recommended this to a friend who asked me the same
question your friends asked. She's got a growing online jewellery business
now. And she's keyed into the startup literature when she needs it.

------
brackin
It depends what they're looking for: Facts, insights or opinions and news on
startups. Here's a list of items which i've always liked. To be honest you can
get so much just from reading Hacker News.

 _Books:_

    
    
      Founders at Work
      The Lean Startup
      The Four Hour Work Week
      Hackers & Painters
      Getting Real - 37 Signals/Jason Fried
      F'd Companies (Maybe not crucial but helped me think about startups needing to fulfill a need/fix a problem).
    

_Articles:_

    
    
      http://www.paulgraham.com/articles.html
      http://thestartupfoundry.com/
      http://avc.com
      http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/
      http://steveblank.com/
      http://onstartups.com/
    

Market (Raw startup information/links):

    
    
      http://betali.st/
      http://angel.co
    

Interview Specific:

    
    
      http://foundation.bz
      http://mixergy.com
      http://thisweekin.com - TWI Startups or VC are both good shows.
      YC Startup School Videos (Not exactly interviews but great).
    

_Startup News:_

    
    
      http://thenextweb.com
      http://techcrunch.com
      http://readwriteweb.com
      http://venturebeat.com
      http://gigaom.com
    
    

_Update:_ YC also has a library of information here too:
<http://ycombinator.com/lib.html>

~~~
MrMike
Thanks. I should have been more clear: The resources I was hoping to find
would be the intro to entrepreneurship - the crazy up and down world of
startups - type of literature.

~~~
seymores
:-D bad plug, but <http://bestbooks100.com>

